# Ralgro/Implants



## GraAlaMat77 (Nov 6, 2013)

My family used to show Texas Longhorns back when I was in high school, and although it was against regulations, some people implanted their cows with the Ralgro cartridges (behind the ear) to achieve better growth. My question is has anyone has tried this with goats (bucklings, for slaughter, no breeders). Went to pick up a ton of feed the other day and saw that they had the cattle cartridges for sale. I know they also have sheep cartridges. Googled the gun, and they can be had for less than $30 and an implantation cartridge is less than $2.00 per dose (I'm assuming u only give one dose per animal). But for that price it just seems like a really reasonable thing that could be used for slaughter animals, as I know a lot of beef producers use it. I did a search on here and saw one post mentioning it, but the guy said he opted for the Bovatec blocks instead. I know this may be a touchy subject, as I know it was not allowed in the show cattle business, and i know a lot of you just have goats as pets, but just looking for some opinions. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't want any extra hormones or chemicals in my animals. You probably could use it but is your health worth that?


----------



## GraAlaMat77 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's why I was asking specifically for slaughter animals. Would jut like be eating beef you buy at the market, no more influenced by hormones versus your average hamburger.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ralgro is a hormone free implant...it's a plant derivative. Here's an article that I'm not sure how relevant it is since it targets grass fed only...but it basically says there is no statistical advantage to using it.

http://gains.org.gh/articles/gjas_v14-19_p91_93.pdf

And this article says "ralgro must ALWAYS be used in a feedlot setting" LOL

http://www.kalaharired.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=99&Itemid=91


----------



## GraAlaMat77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah I had seen the kalahari red article in my google search, but not the other one. I will take the time to read it when not at work.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

GraAlaMat77 said:


> Googled the gun, and they can be had for less than $30 and an implantation cartridge is less than $2.00 per dose (I'm assuming u only give one dose per animal). But for that price it just seems like a really reasonable thing that could be used for slaughter animals, Thought it was interesting.


For beef it says...$1 invested gets you $20 back in weight at sale time. I don't think you'll get that much return on goats. And, yes...it is a one time only application.


----------



## GraAlaMat77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah. That was my thought as well. But having seen what I will do to some longhorns (which are generally a much leaner cow), just makes me wonder what it would do to some market goats. Would make a good science fair project, set of twin bucklings, give one the implant, one not, all else equal.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm...yes it would! Let me know how it turns out. LOL


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I raise goats for slaughter and I do not, nor will I ever implant them with anything. If you are concerned with their growth, hold off on banding/castrating until 3 or 4 months of age. The testosterone does the same thing as implants, but it is totally natural.


----------

